# Almeria



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

We are planning a move from costa Blanca to Almeria, we want to be close to the city in a town pueblo with a good size population with good linking links to other nearby towns, however we don't want to live in a noisy Brit/ Spanish zone, any recommendation ? Please 👍


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Mojacar Playa is an option for you. I would say that most of the expats there have moved from the likes of Costa Brava and Costa del Sol.

It is low-rise and spread over 3 miles of beaches. Local public transport is good (except for taxis). It has the warmest and driest climate of Spain making those winters warmer. The local population is 50/50 Spanish and ex-pats. Almeria Airport is 45 mins drive and it takes 90 minutes to drive to Murcia Airport.

Late July to mid August will bring in many holiday makers, many of them Spanish and then there are some areas which will be noisy. But, a little leg-work will confirm where you are nearly guaranteed 100% tranquility.

. . . and another selling point . . . you could meet me out on my daily walks.


----------

